# Resources > Education Center >  >  Best Books on the Market for Lucid Dreaming?

## Kayso_Dias

I've seen "Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming by Stephen LeBerge," and a few others

I dont really want to buy a book or two to find out they're the same or lacking material. 

Does anyone know of books that helped them the most? Imagining some people have read a lot more books than others, and also my Library doesn't carry many books on Lucid dreaming. 

I figured I'd ask experts! 

Thank you!

----------


## marcher22

I have bought Exlporing the World of Lucid Dreams. It's about $12 CAD ( I live in canada) I hear it's $7 USD. 

I have been on the website for a while and all of the Lucid Induction Methods in the book, you can find on here. (Consider it was written in 1999 I believe). There are a few relaxation methods but I haven't really tried them.

What does make the book good though is that it gives you an explanation on why certain things happen. It talks about Shemas, the Prefontal Cortex giving you a background on why things happen. I like it because before I go to sleep and I don't want to have to get up to my computer, I can just lie in bed and read about controlling dreams, or how to induce them.

If you want to add to a library of books , then I guess you should buy it.

----------


## Kayso_Dias

Thank you. So Would you say this one book pretty much has all the info I need?

----------


## Zenman

I've read the first half of "The Tibetan Yogas of Dream and Sleep" and various books on astral projection and OBE's.  Stephen Laberge's ETWOLD is definitely the best book I've seen on the subject of lucid dreaming.  All the others have some kind of belief system mucking things up.  Here's a paper on Laberge's site which shows his healthy skepticism of OBE's etc.  If you're reading this Stephen, thanks for all the work you've done on this subject!
http://www.lucidity.com/LD9DIR.html

----------


## Zenman

I would like to add though that I got one of the most helpful tips about lucid dreaming from another book, I can't remember which one.  (Maybe it was from a web site, this one?)  It's an OBE technique where once you've gone through the paralysis and felt the vibrations and heard the sounds, you can then enter the dream world by peeling away from your physical body (that's how it feels) by wiggling your fingers and finally reaching above you to an imaginary rope and pulling yourself up.

----------


## marcher22

> Thank you. So Would you say this one book pretty much has all the info I need?



I would say this website has all the technique's you would need to INDUCE lucid dreams because it's always being updated by people. If you'd like to read about general information behind dreaming and lucid dreaming in specific go ahead. It's not way over the top but somewhere just in the middle.

The LD induction methods covered in the book are basically AutoSuggestion, MILD, DILD, WILD and WBTB the big umbrella terms... You definitely won't find Video Game Induce Lucid Dream in there. It does talk a good amount dream control as well which is what I like. It's a book you'd read in your spare time , like right before bed or if you wake up in the middle of the night to try out a technique, I would read this.

Overall. I'd say it wouldn't hurt. At first I wasn't sure If I should buy it, but then I said to myself it's going to help me have so many fantasies I would never have dreamed of ( pun intended  ::lol::  ) before. $12 for knowledge on attaining something like swinging like spiderman, or saving the world what made me make the purchase. Even If I did know a lot already.

Your also given back to the community I guess. I think he's still active with his studies on Lucid Dreaming by the way.

----------


## Kayso_Dias

Sweet. I do enjoy the information thats all here but a book is nice to have next to my bed for reading before bed and its much easier on the eyes haha. but Thank you for the help.

----------


## alexan0030

What do guys think about the book "The art of dreaming" It's a totally different approach right? I did read a couple of other books about lucid dreaming, but from the article I read here http://hubpages.com/hub/Dreaming-The...our-Other-Self I think this is some other approach. I didn't read it yet. But did any of you?

----------


## Zenman

I read the first couple chapters of "the art of dreaming" but lost interest.  There are just too many belief systems being added on top of the subject of lucid dreaming and I don't find that helpful.

----------

